#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Rippenprellung oder Bruch? >

## sogema

Hallo, 
vor 1 1/2 Wochen bin ich unglücklich gestürzt und auf meine rechte Körperseite gefallen. 
Der Hausarzt tippt auf Rippenbruch, da ich Schmerzen beim Atmen habe. Die Tastuntersuchung hat das aber nicht eindeutig bestätigt. 
Er meinte, Röntgen kann ich mir sparen, da sowohl bei einer Prellung, wie auch bei einem Bruch die Therapie gleich ist. 
So bekam ich Ibuprofen und Tramadol. Tramadol sollte ich nur abends nehmen. Da man mir in der Apotheke noch sagte, daß man davon ziemlich "hinüber" ist und nur noch schlafen kann, habe ich bisher keine Tramadol eingenommen, sondern nur die Ibuprofen 800 mg 2 x tgl.
Schmerzen habe ich trotzdem. 
Kann es sein, daß die Schmerzen wandern? Ich habe zuerst einen genauen Punkt an der Körperseite gehabt, inzwischen schmerzt die Rippe genau unter dem Busen und seit gestern habe ich auch Schmerzen in der Achselhöhle, bei jeder Armbewegung. 
Konnte ich die ersten Tage nach dem Sturz auch auf der verletzten Seite liegen, bereitet es mir nun Schwierigkeiten. Aber auch auf der anderen Seite liegen, bereitet Schmerzen auf der verletzten Seite. 
Ich überlege nun, evtl. doch zum Röntgen zu gehen oder heißt es einfach nur abwarten und sich in Geduld üben?

----------


## feli

Wenn Du Schmerzen hast, dann fahr in die Klinik.-
Die werden Dich dort am zügigsten und kompetentesten untersuchen und bezüglich Deiner Symptome beraten können.
Bei den Roentgenaufnahmen werden andere Verletzungen mit ausgeschlossen.
Man kann feststellen, ob die Rippe doppelt gebrochen ist, oder mehrere gebrochen sind. 
Manche Patienten kommen mit einem Stützverband recht gut klar. Andere finden, daß er die Schmerzen verstärken würde. Das muß man ausprobieren. 
Mit 5-8 Wochen Schmerzen ist bei einer Rippenprellung, als auch bei einer "einfachen" Rippenfraktur zu rechnen. 
( flach atmen soll hilfreich sein.)
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Christiane

Hallo sogema 
Ja die Schmerzen können wandern. Wegen der Schmerzen fällst du in eine Schonhaltung und atmest auch anders. Evl liegst du nachts auch komisch. Der Bewegungsapparat reagiert darauf oft mit Muskelkater. 
Handelt es sich tatsächlich um einen Rippenbruch, ist es besser, auf der verletzten Seite zu schlafen. Die kaputte Rippe wird dabei nach außen gedrückt und kann kein Unheil anrichten. Den Bruch kann man aber nur sicher durch ein Röntgenbild nachweisen. Dein Arzt hält röntgen wahrscheinlich aus dem Grund für überflüssig, weil der Brustkorb heute nicht mehr bandagiert wird. Solange die Rippe nicht in der Lunge steckt, lässt man den Bruch ohne weitere Behandlung ausheilen. Evl werden dir ein paar Atemübungen gezeigt. 
Vor dem Tramal brauchst du eigentlich keine Angst zu haben. Es macht tatsählich high, deshalb sollte man es nur vor dem Schlafengehen einnehmen. Ansonsten bist du nicht gebrauchsfähig. Ich habe es mir einmal spritzen lassen, als mein Ischiasnerv hinüber war. Dieser bestialische Schmerz war war ein paar Minuten komplett verschwunden. Ich war ziemlich wattig im Kopf, dachte noch, so muss man sich fühlen, wenn man unter Droge steht. Ich konnte dann sogar ein paar Stunden schlafen. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nichts für den Tag. Ich würde es auch nur bei sehr starken Schmerzen wieder nehmen, denn diese Leere im Kopf hat mir schon etwas Angst gemacht. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Cashmerekatze

Liebe Krankenschwester Feli, 
auch wenn dieser Thread schon alt ist, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen, Ihnen energisch zu widersprechen:  
Sie wissen schon, dass flaches Atmen nicht "hilfreich" ist, sondern schlimmstenfalls eine Pneumonie provoziert?  
Wie kann man denn nur solch unqualifizierte "Tipps" geben? Sie sollten es als Krankenschwester doch wirklich besser wissen! ts ts ts 
Durch den Zusatz "medizinisches Personal" nimmt der Fragesteller an, dass Ihre Antwort kompetent ist, atmet wie von Ihnen vorgeschlagen flach und belüftet seine Lunge nicht mehr ausreichend - bekommt langwierige schwere Atem-, und Stimmprobleme im schlechtesten Fall eine Pneumonie wegen solch "hilfreicher" Antworten. 
Die richtige Antwort wäre gewesen: Brav die verordneten Schmerzmedikamente nach Arztangabe nehmen, sich schonen und TROTZDEM gut atmen. VOR ALLEM (je nach Schmerzempfinden) in die betroffene Seite. 
MFG
Chrisi (ebenfalls Krankenschwester und Atemtherapeutin)

----------

